# include_path problem



## projumper (23. Juni 2008)

hi @ all,

ich habe ein kleines bzw. grosses Problem.

ich habe auf meine Server ein paar LMS Systeme installiert.... und bekomme ab und zu  folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Warning: require_once(HTML/Table.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /srv/www/htdocs/web7/html/lms/dokeos/main/inc/lib/sortabletable.class.php on line 24

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'HTML/Table.php' (include_path=':/usr/share/php5/:/usr/share/php5/PEAR/') in /srv/www/htdocs/web7/html/lms/dokeos/main/inc/lib/sortabletable.class.php on line 24
```

das ist ein Beispielfehler von doceos. Andere Systeme bringen genau die selbe Fehlerart zu stande, halt nur mit anderen Dateien.



Was jetzt ganz merkwürdig ist das es mal funktioniert und mal nicht. Heute ist mir noch aufgefallen das wenn ich den Webserver neustarte der Fehler verschwindet... kommt aber dann wieder....

hat jemand evntl. das selbe Problem gehabt? bin für jeden Tip oder Hilfe sehr dankbar 


mfg

projumper


----------



## Gumbo (23. Juni 2008)

In der include_path-Liste fehlt der Pfad zum aktuellen Verzeichnis („.“), was eigentlich sehr ungewöhnlich ist. Was du versuchen könntest, ist, diesen Pfad manuell hinzuzufügen:
	
	
	



```
ini_set('include_path', '.' . PATH_SEPARATOR . ini_get('include_path'));
```


----------



## projumper (23. Juni 2008)

besten dank für die super schnelle Antwort !

ich werde mal versuchen das zu ändern, habe aber gedacht das ich das über die httpd im confix mache. aber eigentlich die


```
<?php echo phpinfo(); ?>
```

zeigt mir das aktuelle Verzeichniss "." an. (also ist gesetzt)

und ist es nicht so das wenn es daran ligen würde das es dann immer nicht funktioniert? das kommt aber und geht bei mir ?

mfg

projumper


----------



## projumper (23. Juni 2008)

habe jetzt geändert kommt trotzdem der selbe Fehler :


```
Warning: require_once(HTML/Table.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /srv/www/htdocs/web7/html/lms/dokeos/main/inc/lib/sortabletable.class.php on line 24

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'HTML/Table.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php5:/usr/share/php5/PEAR:/srv/www/htdocs/web7/html/lms/dokeos/') in /srv/www/htdocs/web7/html/lms/dokeos/main/inc/lib/sortabletable.class.php on line 24
```


----------



## projumper (23. Juni 2008)

also habe das hinbekommen......

das problem lag ganz einfach an der httpd einstellung. habe einfach die include_path ergänzt, jetzt läuft alles.

warum aber es nur manchmal gelaufen ist und manchmal nicht, dafür habe ich immer noch keine erklärung 

mfg

projumper


----------

